# growing java moss terrestrially



## frogboy99 (Feb 1, 2016)

hey guys i recently purchased some java moss from my local petshop yay! i have placed it on my waterfall and for lighting i have a medium exo terra compact top with three 26 watt bulbs and a blue panet led track light. is this enough light and if so what is the average growth seed? when can i see a difference? the vivarium humidity is at 80% and misted daily. 

thanks for your help guys


----------



## wikiwakawakawee (Jan 24, 2013)

I brought java moss i had growing on a waterfall, and placed it straight into another vivarium on a piece of cork bark, and it took off like crazy! I just mist my viv twice daily.


----------



## wikiwakawakawee (Jan 24, 2013)

I also put some on a bromeliad that kept some water on its leaf and it grew just fine there too.








You can't really see the Java because everything else is growing on top of it.









Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## frogboy99 (Feb 1, 2016)

dam thats so cool. ive never seen it done like that on a bromeliad before!! if you dint mind me asking what are the specs of your viv like humidty and lighting and how long did that take. vivs looking cool btw


----------



## frogboy99 (Feb 1, 2016)

straight from aquarium pet shop jar


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

frogboy99 said:


> straight from aquarium pet shop jar


Keep it damp and give it lots of light and it will take off. Drying out and still air are about the only things to kill java moss.


----------



## wikiwakawakawee (Jan 24, 2013)

I actually don't know the specs, I just bought the glass tops for my exo terra and that keeps the humidity up. I have an 11W jungle dawn LED for light. After I put the Java moss on the cork, it got that size in a couple weeks

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## frogboy99 (Feb 1, 2016)

holy crap, it really took off then lets hope i get the same. ?


----------



## wikiwakawakawee (Jan 24, 2013)

frogboy99 said:


> holy crap, it really took off then lets hope i get the same. ?


Yeah it should grow well if you have the right conditions. Good luck!

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

In my tank, it took about 2 weeks to start to notice the moss growth. Over the next 2 months, it really took off. Once it establishes, it will spread and grow pretty fast (for a moss).


----------



## Dannyboy402 (Aug 2, 2016)

Mine grows pretty good. When I put mine in it kinda looks dead once it dries out but it perks back up after a week or so and then takes on a great shape.


----------



## alfred1 (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks for the pics. It may require some misting every now and then.


----------

